
Ask HN: Can you control your dreams? - ramadis
I&#x27;ve read about lucid dreams, and several ways to achieve this state. However I wanted to know if any of you guys was able to fully control your dreams, every night.<p>Can you just go to sleep and then choose what you want to dream this night?
======
mod
I spent some time practicing lucid dreaming. I wasn't overly successful, but I
was able to become aware in a double-digit number of dreams.

Usually that resulted in me waking up very shortly after becoming aware.

A handful of times I was able to hang on to the dream for a while and do what
I wanted, more-or-less.

I should spent more time with it, but I haven't done it in a few years now.

------
therealgimli
I experimented with lucid dreaming many years ago and found it to be quite
intriguing. I highly recommend trying it.

It took a few months of practice to be able to do it on demand. For me that
meant keeping a dream journal by my bed and diligently writing in it every
time I woke up.

The trick I used to transfer control of the dream to my conscious mind was to
"touch my nose"; I had to keep reminding myself while conscious to do so.

I eventually stopped doing it because oddly enough I started feeling not as
rested as I would have liked after active dreaming.

It was not so much the case that I could choose what I would dream, though I
suppose that might be possible. It was more like I would be in a dream setting
determined by my subconscious mind and then I would take control and do
whatever I wanted-- fly, use magic, take the story in a new direction,
whatever. But it was always clear that I was dreaming.

